# Long haired dogs and the Butt hair



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just wondering what you all do to make sure your dog's bum hairs don't get all poopy when they go out to use the bathroom. Do you keep a pair of scissors handy? Do you wipe their bums afterwards?

Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

With well formed poos, it shouldn't really be an issue IME
Only time my borzoi needed anything doing was when he found some pork and exploded out the back end - he had a bath


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Do a forum search for "sanitary trim". That's one option, and I'm guessing it's probably what most people do.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> With well formed poos, it shouldn't really be an issue IME
> Only time my borzoi needed anything doing was when he found some pork and exploded out the back end - he had a bath


My dog tends to get looser and looser poops through a long walk, or when he's really excited/stressed (like at a show) which can get really messy. I agree that well formed poops shouldn't cause an issue.


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Never really have an issue with it and my current dog. On the rare occasion it happens, I just use a wet cloth or baby wipe and it gets the job done. 

Are you having this issue with your pup? If you are, then I'll second another poster who said to look into a sanitary trim. My old Aussies that tended to have a messier rear would get them. Where is he doc'd at? I once had an Aussie breeder tell me that it's best for the stub to be just long enough to cover the anus as it helps keep things less messy. No idea if that's really true. I know the furry stub look isn't exactly popular in the show ring haha.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the sanitary trim since I change foods often and while a bit of extra soft poop doesn't really hurt the dog it does cut down on his kissability if it hangs around  

A number of years ago I brought rescue dog to my vet for a first check-up. While he was there I asked them to do a sanitary trim. Came to find out he had a benign tumor near his anus that the vet recommended having removed and biopsied. Would never have discovered it but for my distaste for poopy butt. (Parenthetically, that little rescue dog cost us $1800 before we'd had him a month, between the kennel cough, the cryptochid neuter, the perianal tumor and a dental. But it comes around: our latest rescue from the local pound has only cost us a $20 donation and a $8.50 license fee. They threw in a visit to an independent vet. She's a healthy energizer bunny of a terrier mix. So you never know.)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Never had an issue with it unless my dog has diarrhea. Really, as long as the diet works well for them then it there should be no problem. I've used earthbath wipes for those rare times. You can get a sanitary trim as well, but I like my dog's butt fluff so I do not.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Kinda funny you bring this up, I just brought Lincoln to the groomer to have a complete groom because poop was sticking to her bum at times and she had to shake it off. The poop was well formed, but still stuck. She needed a complete groom.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Never really had an issue with it with my Aussie or my sheltie even. 

Like to others said, my Aussie once was walking and going at the same time (runny) and once had some constipation that resulted in it being caught. 

I used a warm wet rag and Cleaned it up.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sanitary trims @ the groomer's and generally nice firm poos will not get caught on the butt feathers


----------



## AllisonH17 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's not normally a problem for my aussie, but when she was a younger puppy she would get distracted while going potty and start walking off (gross I know) and that would cause even firm poops to stick. So it really just depends on the dog on if it can happen. I would just get a quick sanitary trim.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not one who would do a sanitary trim myself and feel kinda funny asking someone to trim just the butt hair? Is a sanitary trim a common request for groomers as a stand alone service?


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

BostonDan said:


> I'm not one who would do a sanitary trim myself and feel kinda funny asking someone to trim just the butt hair? Is a sanitary trim a common request for groomers as a stand alone service?


Yeah of course!
I've only gotten my dog groomed once by professionals. I asked them if they could bathe her, give her a sanitary trim, and clip her nails.
They do it often enough I'm sure that if you JUST wanted that you could get it!
But I quite like the freshly bathed fluffy dog that comes out of the groomers with all of the loose hair gone and nails trimmed and buffed back!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

BostonDan said:


> I'm not one who would do a sanitary trim myself and feel kinda funny asking someone to trim just the butt hair? Is a sanitary trim a common request for groomers as a stand alone service?


They use clippers usually and it's probably much less gross than expressing the anal sacs which they expect to have to do. LOL


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

BostonDan said:


> I'm not one who would do a sanitary trim myself and feel kinda funny asking someone to trim just the butt hair? Is a sanitary trim a common request for groomers as a stand alone service?


With all the Cockers I have owned that are not in puppy cut, yes it is something that is a common request- They often will also ask if I want the underarms clipped since it is a place that mats easily.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Lots of people do sanitary trims. Personally I hate them and won't do them and I have 5 dogs with hairy butts. If needed, a quick rinse in the garage sink does the trick. I have large sink in the garage where the dogs get bathed. Already stocked with warm water, a hose and lots of shampoo. The cavaliers have very full feathers but typically don't have a problem. Oddly enough, fluffy white dog is the one who usually needs the "bidet".


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

BostonDan said:


> I'm not one who would do a sanitary trim myself and feel kinda funny asking someone to trim just the butt hair? Is a sanitary trim a common request for groomers as a stand alone service?


Completely normal and not a weird request at all to a groomer. They have a very gross job and sanitary trims are not even close to the "gross" they go through!


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Not weird at all. My girls go in about once a month for a sanitary trim. My groomer does their nails, clips face hair and expresses anal glands in the same visit. It's a package deal with the sanitary trim. It works great for us. I also keep baby wipes around just in case but I rarely have to use them.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Welp Sterling's poops have been firmer since I posted this question as he's getting to know the house more and I'm getting better at finding the right mix for his food. This has definitely helped with the whole 'not having poop on his butthairs' thing (and another thing I learned is your dog will scoot their butt like they have worms if they ate long human hair and it didn't come out the whole way..that was fun to pull out of him!!) and we have Bert's Bee's natural wipes for cats that I use on his bum if I do happen to find tiny pieces of poop. I also comb it out / cut it out if its too mushed in there, and I have a friend whose a groomer whose going to teach me to do the sanitary trim JUST IN CASE he goes back to poopy butts!

Thank you everyone for all your info!!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I usually get the clippers or scissors out after he's been somewhere like the beach and needs a bath. It only takes a couple of minutes.


----------

